# Rabbit Poll



## Farmin' Girl (Nov 9, 2014)

I am interested in seeing what all your responses are. 

So why exactly do YOU raise rabbits? 

I raise them for meat mostly, but I do raise some to sell as pets and breeders, and I consider my own breeders to be pets. I also use their manure as compost in our garden and yard (it is the only manure that you can put straight on the garden). But most of all I do it for the fun of it, because who doesn't like the fluffy little things?


----------



## stonygarden (Nov 11, 2014)

I raise my rabbits mainly for meat.  I have sold exactly 1 rabbit as a pet.  The other rabbits I have sold have been used for snake food.  While its nice to get a couple bucks in my pocket I do not make a profit at all.

I also use the manure for compost and when they do have babies they are fun.  I haven't had a litter in a while so I'm getting rather irritated with them.


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you for your input stoneygarden!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 18, 2014)

I raise rabbits for show and to improve the breed.  It is a great personal challenge for me.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 18, 2014)

we raise rabbits for meat and fiber, compost goes to the garden.  We have sold a few- it helps pay for feed.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2014)

Raise Rex for meat, show, sell as brood stock.


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks ya'll for your comments!


----------



## Bohemian_Liz (Jan 1, 2015)

I raise mostly for compost.  My biggest goal this year is to have a thriving garden.  Secondary purpose for meat.  Rabbits are definitely one of those animals that are beneficial from almost any angle   I'm so excited to raise them!


----------



## Greywolf1962 (Jan 15, 2015)

Meat, pets, (for other people) and for profit.


----------

